# Erdungsband



## Veichtel (21. Juni 2012)

hey leute da mein pc morgen kommt brauche ich zur erdung ein Erdungsband und ich bin nu auf Mindfactory angemeldet aber finde nichts wen ich in suche Erdungsband eingebe weis jemand das fachwort dafür oder gibt es da kein so ein band ?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. Juni 2012)

Wozu brauchst du ein Erdungsband?
Zum Zusammenbauen reicht es, einmal an die Heizung zu packen oder meine Methode: gar nichts zur Erdung machen...


----------



## Heretic (21. Juni 2012)

Na mal ruhig mit den Pferden ist gerade mal ne Viertelstunde rum !....

Also ich kenne solche Bänder nur als Anti-Statik (Arm-)Band. Ich persöhnlich hab meins einfach beim Händler ume Ecke geholt , war genauso Teuer und spart Versand kosten.

Ich habe um genau zu sein dieses: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - InLine® Antistatik Handgelenk Manschette

Was hast du den Vor ? Wo willste anschließen ? Weil aus persöhnlicher Sicht finde ich dieses sehr einfache modell wirklich zum "*auswürgen" das Teil ist unbequem und die Kroko Klemme hält nix.

Würde mir also ruhig ne model holen mit etwas festerer Spange oder so. Das mal nur am Rande.

MfG Heretic


----------



## Veichtel (21. Juni 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Wozu brauchst du ein Erdungsband?
> Zum Zusammenbauen reicht es, einmal an die Heizung zu packen oder meine Methode: gar nichts zur Erdung machen...


muss ich nur einmal fett mit der heizung kuscheln das wars dan kann ich alle teile anfassen ohne das was passiert ?   ich kenn mich mit strom nicht sooo gut aus aba ich sollte achten das ich keine schuhe anhabe mit fetter gummisole oder ?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. Juni 2012)

In der Regel solltest du auch ohne Entladung das Zeug problemlos zusammenbauen können!
Ansonsten ist das Hausmittel zur einmaligen Entladung wirklich einmal an einen Metall-Heizkörper packen...


----------



## Veichtel (21. Juni 2012)

vielen dank


----------



## derP4computer (21. Juni 2012)

Ein Lautsprecherkabel ohne Isolierung, mit Schlaufe am Handgelenk würde es bei Bedarf doch auch tun!
- Bitte korrigieren -

Ich kuschel auch immer mit der Heizung, die kennt das schon.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Juni 2012)

hab mir eins gekauft und nie verwendet, habe bisher nur ein sys gebaut, alles funktioniert tadellos


----------



## Veichtel (26. Juni 2012)

derP4computer schrieb:


> Ein Lautsprecherkabel ohne Isolierung, mit Schlaufe am Handgelenk würde es bei Bedarf doch auch tun!
> - Bitte korrigieren -
> 
> Ich kuschel auch immer mit der Heizung, die kennt das schon.


 Meine Heizung kennt das nicht


----------



## joasas (3. Juli 2012)

derP4computer schrieb:


> Ein Lautsprecherkabel ohne Isolierung, mit Schlaufe am Handgelenk würde es bei Bedarf doch auch tun!


 
Leider ist das nicht so einfach. 

In einem solchen ESD Armband ist ein Widerstand eingebaut, dieser hat in der Regel 1MOhm und dient zur Begrenzung des Entladestroms und zudem dem Personenschutz- angenommen dein Heizungsrohr steht durch einen Fehler unter Spannung würde ohne diesen Schutzwiderstand ggf. ein tödlicher Strom fließen.

Bei der Entnahme eines Bauteils aus einer Packung können Spannungen von mehreren kV entstehen, nehmen wir einfach mal 10kV an, der Widerstand der Heizung ist zu vernachlässigen, effektiv wirkt nur noch dein Körperwiderstand und dieser liegt bei rund 1-2kOhm, nehmen wir für diese Rechnung einfach 2kOhm an. 

I=U/R= 10*10³V/2000Ohm=5A. 

5A reichen um ein Bauteil beschädigen zu können. Mit dem 1MOhm Schutzwiderstand kommen wir auf knapp 10mA, dieser Strom ist wesentlich unkritischer, kann aber dennoch zu einer Beschädigung führen.

Ein einmaliges Erden reicht übrigens nur um bereits vorherige Ladungen auszugleichen. In den meisten Fällen reicht das, wenn man jetzt aber dann über einen schönen Fußboden mit den passenden Schuhen läuft hat man schnell wieder eine ähnliche Ladung. Daher ist im ESD Bereich eine dauerhafte Erdung (über einen Widerstand) sinnvoll.

Nachdem PC Hardware aus Erfahrung unkritisch gegenüber ESD Schäden ist dürfte selbst ohne Band nicht viel passieren, ich übernehme selbstverständlich keine Haftung.

Aber so ein Armband ist auch nur ein kleiner Teil einer ESD Ausstattung, eine richtige ESD Ausstattung umfasst weitaus mehr.


----------

